# DOORDASH DRIVERS- IMPORTANT!!!



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...artups-are-using-tips-to-fulfill-pay-promises
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-amazon-drivers-tips-20190207-story.html
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-instacart-will-end-its-controversial-tipping
Last week there was a bunch of media coverage of Doordash, Amazon, and Instacart stealing their drivers tips. As a result of the concerted actions of Instacart drivers, Instacart last week changed their policy to no longer stealing tips plus THEY ARE GIVING BACK ALL THE TIPS TO THE DRIVERS THAT THEY PREVIOUSLY STOLE (see third linked article). With the current media coverage and momentum, now is the time for Doordash drivers to seize the moment and take action to get Doordash to do the same. Contact your congressmen, local media, department of labor, get active on social media.... The Instacart drivers have shown us that if enough of us use our voices, loud enough, and long enough, change will take place. We are not powerless.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DoorDash says no thank you, is happy with the status quo.

https://mashable.com/article/amazon-doordash-tipping-policy-instacart/


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been corresponding with Working Washington, an organization that helped the Instacart drivers attain their victory last week, and they asked me to share the following-

we're really interested in hearing from workers on as many apps as we can about what's going on with pay and other issues. We created a survey workers on all apps can take to both let us know what's going on & share their contact info so we can reach out with our plan to bring workers together and make change. Here's the link: https://workingwa.typeform.com/to/RMa7Y9


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Instacart will go out of business soon enough. It's in the best interests of grocery retail doing their own last mile deliveries and not to have to depend on Instacart.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Disgusting lack of integrity by Instacart. I'm also involved with a dispute over a false reliability incident. You can't offer the driver to end their shift early with no repercussions and then turn around an hammer them with a reliability incident! Is this company really this sleazy?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

For those Instacart workers doing those bulk orders from Costco & Sam's Club, you should know better. Your vehicle capacity is not suited for those kindd of deliveries unless you drive a Transit Connect or equivalent. Not even SUVs are suited for those deliveries.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doordash a comin' for doze tips!!!


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)




----------

